

Youtube videos down/not playing - sangupta

Youtube videos throwing up blank screen with a comment in the HTML body. Affects all browsers, all devices, multiple machines.
======
rorrr2
Works for me.

~~~
sangupta
Hmm.... not working from Delhi, India - tried on multiple networks.

